# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΑΓΟΡΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ

## LAVRAKAS

Θέλω να αγοράσω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση, γύρω στα 160-170 Α.
Εχω αποκλείσει τις ηλεκτρονικές λογω υψηλού κόστους (διαθέτω γύρω στα 100-150 ευρά).
Από μια έρευνα αγοράς που έκανα διαπίστωσα οτι κυκλοφορούν χαλκού, αλουμινίου, και αλουμινίου-χαλκού. 
Εχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι;  ::  

Υ.Γ Την θέλω για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, 20 κολλήματα το χρόνο....

----------


## wingman

απαντώ μόνο και μόνο επειδή θέλω και εγώ μια
αν θέλει και κάποιος να πει ποια η σχέση ampere και χρήσης που γίνεται θα βοηθούσε και εμένα.

----------


## nvak

Χαλκού έχει μικρότερη εσωτερική αντίσταση, δηλαδή δίνει περισσότερο ρεύμα στο βραχυκύκλωμα (κολλά πιό εύκολα το ηλεκτρόδιο στον άσχετο) και είναι βαρύτερη.
Αλουμινίου είναι το ανάποδο απο τα παραπάνω. Για ερασιτέχνη μάλλον είναι λίγο καλύτερη.
Το ρεύμα έχει να κάνει με το πόσο χοντρό ηλεκτρόδιο χρησιμοποιείς και το πόσο χοντρό σίδερο θέλεις να κολλήσεις.

Για ερασιτέχνες είναι πολύ καλύτερες οι ηλεκτρονικές. Δουλεύονται και ελέγχονται ευκολότερα, κολλάν καλύτερα και είναι ελαφριές.

----------


## igiako

Από δική μου εμπειρία να πω πως το να πάρει κανείς μια φτηνή ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση είναι λίγο...σαν να παίζει ζάρια ένα πράγμα...
Μπορεί και να βγεί ΟΚ, αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανό να αναρωτιέσαι τι στο καλό κάνεις λάθος και δεν κολλάει με τίποτα.  ::  

Προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης (ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για εργαλείο, ότι και αν είναι αυτό) πως τελικά το φθηνό...είναι ακριβό...

----------


## commando

alex pak

----------


## wingman

> alex pak


έχεις κάποιο μοντέλο να προτείνεις?
έστω χαρακτηριστικά
μάλλον θα πάω για ηλεκτρονική, είχα κουβαλήσει και χαλκού παλιότερα, οπότε συμφωνεί και η μεσούλα μου.

----------


## yorgos

Ο πατέρας μου έχει χάλκινη(Ελληνική  ::  ) 180 ή 200Α δεν θυμάμαι, είναι πάρα πολύ βαριά. Στην περιοχή, από όπου κατάγομαι, είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο να έχει σχεδόν το κάθε σπίτι την δική του ηλεκτροκόλληση. Όσοι αγόρασαν κάτω από 160Α, την έκαψαν σχεδόν ΌΛΟΙ, τουλάχιστον μία φορά. Πιθανότατα γιατί είναι ερασιτέχνες  ::  
Έχω ακούσει ότι όταν είναι κάτω από 180Α, ζεσταίνεται πολύ κατά την λειτουργία της! Από τους πρεσβύτερους έχω ακούσει ότι αν δεν έχει ανεμιστήρα μέσα, μετά από 30 λεπτά ζεσταίνετε τόσο πολύ που πρέπει να κάτσει άλλα 30 λεπτά. Επίσης οι καλές έχουν και θερμικό και ανεμιστήρα (έτσι είναι και του πατέρα μου  ::  )

Οι σιδεράδες τις πόλης μου, όταν βγαίνουν έξω έχουν σχεδόν πάντα ηλεκτρονική μαζί του. Είναι πολύ ελαφριά και εύκολη. Στο μαγαζί κολλάνε πάντα με χάλκινη, μερικές φορές είναι μεγάλες σαν 2 σεντούκια μαζί και μόνιμα τοποθετημένες μέσα στο μαγαζί.
Σιδεράς μου έχει πει ότι οι μικρές ηλεκτρονικές καίγονται και δεν κάνουν και αν πάρεις ηλεκτρονική, να είναι επώνυμη.

Όταν μεγαλώσω, θέλω και εγώ μία ηλεκτρονική  ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Λοιπόν, 
Περιμένοντας τις προτάσεις σας (για τις οποίες σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!) συνέχισα την έρευνα αγοράς. 
Βρήκα λοιπόν ενα μαγαζί (πιο κάτο από το γήπεδο του Ατρομήτου, στο Περιστέρι), το οποίο κατασκευάζει ηλεκτροκολλήσεις χαλκού από το 1955. Εκεί λοιπόν μίλησα με μια γυναίκα!!!!, η οποία τις κατασκευάζει εξολοκλήρου και μου είπε τα κάτωθι:
1. Πολύ λίγες ηλεκτροκολλήσεις του εμπορίου βγάζουν τα Amp που αναγράφουν, και αυτές είναι επώνυμες, πολύ καλής κατασκευής και υψηλότερου κόστους, (ενδεικτικά μου ανέφερε τις TELWIN).
2. Οι φθηνές του εμπορίου είναι κυρίως αλουμινίου ή αλουμινίου-χαλκού και υπερθερμαίνονται πολύ γρήγορα,γι΄αυτό χρησιμοποιούν ανεμιστήρες.
3. Οι ηλεκτρονικές είναι πάρα πολύ καλές από άποψη απόδοσης, αντοχής και βάρους, όμως, :
α. Στις κινεζικες δεν βρίσκεις ανταλλακτικά.
β. Στις επώνυμες βρισκεις ανταλλακτικά, αλλά αν σου καεί η πλακέτα θέλεις πάνω από τα μισά της αρχικής της αξίας για να την επισκευάσεις.
4. Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, μου πρότεινε μια στα 120 Α, με λειτουργία στα 50 V, για να μπορώ να κολλάω και ανοξείδωτο. Μου διευκρίνησε δε οτι το ανοξείδωτο δεν απαιτεί περισότερα Αmp αλλά περισότερα VOLTs. Το βάρος της δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 15 Κg, και τα καλώδια της θα ειναι 7 μ συνολικά (3,5+3,5).
5. Οσον αφορά την εγγύηση, μου έδωσε εφ΄όρου ζωής.
6. Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι οτι χρησιμοποιείς μέχρι 2.5 ηλεκτρόδιο, αφού το 3.25, απαιτεί περισότερα Αmp, και 25αρα Ασφάλεια στον πίνακα του σπιτιού για να την σηκώσει, αυτό όμως δεν σε εμποδίζει να κολλάς τα πάντα, και να την δουλέυεις ασταμάτητα όλη μέρα.
7. Το μυστικό σε μία κόλληση, μου είπε, είναι να καταφέρεις να "βράσεις" το σίδερο, και αυτό απαιτεί σωστό συνδυασμό ηλεκτροδίου και Αmp.

Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω, παρήγειλα μια στα 120 A, με κόστος 180 ευρώ, (πολλά περισότερα από τις αντίστοιχες του εμπορίου, αφού στο alex pak, μια αλουμινίου στα 170 Α, κοστίζει μόλις 70 ευρώ......), ποντάροντας στην ποιότητα κατασκευής....... και στην εγγύηση εφ΄όρου ζωής που μου έδωσε... 

Παραπονούμενος δε, για τη τιμή, μου ανέφερε την τρελή άνοδο του χαλκού, μεγάλη ποσότητα του οποίου, χρησιμοποιεί για την κατασκευή του πηνίου.

Αυτά.... και ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για το μεγάλο post.  ::

----------


## nvak

Καλή επιλογή έκανες. Θα την έχεις για πάντα. 
Στην κλασική ηλεκτροκόλληση πρέπει τα υλικά της να είναι τα σωστά.

Απο την άλλη, οι ηλεκτρονικές σε λίγο καιρό θα εκτοπίσουν τις κλασικές, λόγω φτηνότερου υλικού.

----------


## papako

Αν για κάθε πράγμα που αγοράζεις, κάνεις τέτοια έρευνα αγοράς και έχεις την διάθεση να ενημερώνεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο, σε παρακαλώ να κάνεις ένα ποστ για το κάθε τι που αγοράζεις.  ::  
Καλορίζικη.

----------


## commando

σειρα τωρα να παρεις τους δρομους να βρεις ηλεκτρονικη μασκα ηλεκτροκολλησης ,μη μου πεις οτι θα βαζεις την κλασικη!  ::

----------


## yorgos

> σειρα τωρα να παρεις τους δρομους να βρεις ηλεκτρονικη μασκα ηλεκτροκολλησης ,μη μου πεις οτι θα βαζεις την κλασικη!



Λοιπόν αν θέλεις ηλεκτρονική μάσκα, μία είναι και θα την βρεις στην WURTH 

Ψαγμένο  ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

> Αν για κάθε πράγμα που αγοράζεις,.......





> σειρα τωρα να παρεις τους δρομους........


Εχω να σας πω τα εξής:

1. Έγραψα αυτό το post, θεωρώντας οτι έπρεπε να θέσω υπόψιν σας μερικές τεχνικές πληροφορίες, και ένα κατάστημα που κατασκευάζει εξολοκλήρου τέτοιες μηχανές, ετσι απλά για να μην μας πιάνουν "κότσους" με τη σαβούρα που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά.....

2. Εσείς δεν πάτε σε δυο τρία καταστήματα οταν αγοράζετε ένα εργαλείο; Μπαίνετε κάπου και ψωνίζετε με τη μία, ότι σας σερβίρουν; 

Μάλλον Κύριοι ήταν λάθος μου, το να μοιραστώ αυτές τις πληροφορίες μαζί σας......
Ζητώ Συγνώμη δεν θα ξανασυμβεί......  ::   ::

----------


## romias

Aσφαλώς αστειευνται τα παιδια και μην το περνεις τόσο βαρια,προσωπικα πριν αγοράσω κατι ξετινάζω την αγορά ισως πιο σχολαστικα κι απο σένα,οπότε κάλα ξηγηθηκες που λενε λαϊκα και σε ευχαριστω για την ενημέρωση αν χρειαστω ηλεκτροκόληση ξέρω πλέων τι να ψάξω καθότι ερασιτέχνης μαστροχαλαστής

----------


## wingman

οι φτηνές ηλεκτρονικές ~160Α πόσο έχουν περίπου?
έχω παέι 2 φορές Alex pak και έχει μόνο μια στα 400+ ευρώ ούτε πόσα Α είναι δεν κοίταξα όταν είδα τη τιμή
praktiker επίσης πάνω απο 200 ευρώ. παίζει να βρω κάτι πιο οικονομικό ή μόνο χαλκού-αλουμινίου ή δανεική ακόμα πιο φτηνή

----------


## babisbabis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papako
> 
> Αν για κάθε πράγμα που αγοράζεις,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πολυ καλα εκανες και εγραψες αυτο το ποστ και σε ευχαριστουμε κι ολας.

Νικο (nvak) τι γνωμη εχεις για τις οικονομικα προσιτες ηλεκτρονικες ηλεκτροκολλησεις του πρακτικερ??

----------


## papako

Τώρα είδα τα posts.
Φιλε LAVRAKAS αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το post μου ποιο προσεκτικά θα δεις ότι στην ουσία σε επικροτεί για την ερευνα αγοράς που έκανες.
Προσωπικά το έβαλα στα favorites ώστε να το έχω άμεσα αν χρειαστεί για μένα ή για κάποιον φίλο.

Και θα το ξαναγράψω.
Αν κανεις τόσο καλή ερευνα αγοράς και για τα αλλα πράγματα που αγοράζεις, τότε να το κανεις post, ώστε να έχουμε μια καλή γνώμη για τα προϊόντα που αγόρασες (αν και όταν τα χρειαστούμε)

Ελπίζω να έβαλα τα πράγματα στην θέση τους.
Αλήθεια πως είναι η ηλεκτροκόλληση που πήρες ?

----------


## LAVRAKAS

> Τώρα είδα τα posts.
> Φιλε LAVRAKAS αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το post μου .................


Καλώς!!!  ::  άδικα μάλλον σε παρεξήγησα.......




> Αλήθεια πως είναι η ηλεκτροκόλληση που πήρες ?


Λοιπόν... Η κατασκευή ειναι απλή, μικρότερη σε μεγεθος από όλες του εμπορίου που έχω δει στα αντιστοιχα amps . Τα Αmp ρυθμίζουν με απλό διακόπτη 0,1,2,3 και όχι με "βίδα" όπως οι περισότερες του εμπορίου (πχ αυτές του praktiker).
Oσον αφορά την απόδοση, στο 2 (70 Amp περιπου) κόλλησα βαρέως τυπου προφίλ, χωρις πρόβλημα. Το μηχανάκι αρπάζει αμέσως χωρις να σε ταλαιπωρει....(βέβαια σε αυτο παίζει ρόλο και το ηλεκτρόδιο, να μην έχει αρπάξει υγρασία κλπ..).

Σε γαλβανιζέ που έτυχε να κολλήσω, κολλάει εξίσου καλά, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια, παρόλο που θέλει προσοχή, καθώς στο γαλβανιζέ η σωστή κόλληση θελει καλό τσίμπημα για να μην γίνει επιφανειακή ( λόγω γαλβανώματος). 

Ανοξείδωτο δεν έχω κολλήσει ακόμα....

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ειναι οτι δεν ανεβάζει υψηλή θερμοκρασία, παρά την παρατεταμένη χρήση.... 

Αυτά προς το παρόν  ::

----------


## yorgos

πσσσσσσ, Άρχοντας είσαι....

Τελικά αυτό το θρεαντ αποδείκτικαι πολύ χρήσιμο

----------


## vmanolis

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα δει σε ένα φυλλάδιο (ίσως του Alex Pack, δεν είμαι σίγουρος) μεταξύ άλλων και μία ηλεκτρονική με περίπου 200 ευρώ.
Εσείς τι έχετε βρει ;

----------


## LAVRAKAS

> Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα δει σε ένα φυλλάδιο (ίσως του Alex Pack, δεν είμαι σίγουρος) μεταξύ άλλων και μία ηλεκτρονική με περίπου 200 ευρώ.
> Εσείς τι έχετε βρει ;


Αν έχεις περισότερα στοιχεία γι'αυτό που είδες, ίσως μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.....
Ηλεκτρονικη με 200 ευρά, παρόλο που έχουν πέσει οι τιμές.... μυρίζει λίγο.... μούφα  :: 




> πσσσσσσ, Άρχοντας είσαι....
> 
> Τελικά αυτό το θρεαντ αποδείκτικαι πολύ χρήσιμο


THANX!!!  ::

----------


## chrismarine

σου είναι εύκολο να δημοσιεύσεις το κατάστημα ?τηλ κτλ 
θέλω να αγοράσω μια για ερασιτεχνική χρήση ,κάγκελα, ψησταριές,ιστούς,μερεμέτια γενικώς ,έκανα μια έρευνα στο google και βρήκα μερικά e-shops για εργαλεία πχ http://www.e-ergaleio.gr , http://www.tool-shop.gr , http://www.khpos.gr δώστε λίγο τα φώτα σας  ::

----------


## klarabel

Επόμενο βήμα τώρα να μάθεις να "κολλάς". Προσοχή στην αρχή με τα μάτια, θέλει εξάσκηση. Εγώ την "πάτησα" αρχικά με τα μάτια και κατάλαβα τι δεν ..πρέπει next time. Πέρασε πολύς καιρός μέχρι να ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Αλλά τώρα μπορώ να "κολλάω" και χωρίς μάσκα. Σίγουρα όμως θα χρειαστείς προστατευτικά είδη (και μάλιστα τα γάντια για μένα είναι χρήσιμα εδώ) για να προστατεύεις το πρόσωπο απο την ακτινοβολία εάν δεν χρησιμοποιείς κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα πρώτα "τσιμπήματα". Για ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση διαρκείας μάσκα Απαραίτητη !! 
Τελικά θα δείς ότι θα σου αποδειχτεί πολύτιμη όταν βλέπεις πόσα πράγματα μπορείς να κάνεις !! Well done λοιπόν.  ::

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papako
> 
> Αν για κάθε πράγμα που αγοράζεις,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Νομίζω ότι το post του papako κάθε άλλο παρά ειρωνικό είναι, τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω ως αναγνώστης.

Εμένα πάντως μου άρεσαν αρκετά οι πληροφορίες, άσχετα αν δεν είναι να κάνω κάποια αγορά άμεσα

----------


## LAVRAKAS

> σου είναι εύκολο να δημοσιεύσεις το κατάστημα ?τηλ κτλ 
> θέλω να αγοράσω μια για ερασιτεχνική χρήση ,κάγκελα, ψησταριές,ιστούς,μερεμέτια γενικώς ,έκανα μια έρευνα στο google και βρήκα μερικά e-shops για εργαλεία πχ http://www.e-ergaleio.gr , http://www.tool-shop.gr , http://www.khpos.gr δώστε λίγο τα φώτα σας


θα σου πω συντομα.... δεν έχω προχειρη την κάρτα του μαγαζιού.




> Επόμενο βήμα τώρα να μάθεις να "κολλάς". [....] . Για ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση διαρκείας μάσκα Απαραίτητη !! 
> Τελικά θα δείς ότι θα σου αποδειχτεί πολύτιμη όταν βλέπεις πόσα πράγματα μπορείς να κάνεις !! Well done λοιπόν.


Exεις δικιο σε όλα αυτά που γράφεις, και είναι πολύ σωστά, απλά επειδή κολλάω αρκετα χρόνια ερασιτεχνικά (με την ηλεκτρ/ση του μπαμπά φυσικά, την οποία εβγαλα οff κάποια στιγμή) , τωρα πλέον κολλάω χωρις μάσκα, τραβώντας τα μάτια μου απο το σημειο της κόλλησης την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Εχω να σας πω όμως το εξής: οσοι κολλάτε με ηλεκτρ/ση να προσεχετε το σημείο της κόλλησης να βρίσκεται πάνω απο το σημείο της μέσης του σωματος σας αλλιώς, πρεπει να χρησιμοποιείτε δερμάτινη ποδιά.... ο λόγος? *τα γεννητικά μας όργανα κινδυνεύουν από την ακτινοβολία οκτω φορές περισσότερο απο οτι τα μάτια μας....* τάδε έφη παππούς, επαγγελματίας ηλεκτροσυγκολητής, με χιλιάδες ωρες στις κολλήσεις κάθε είδους....

Α! και κάτι άλλο ... λιγο κολλύριο πριν και μετά την εργασία θα σας προστατέψει απο τυχόν έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία.....




> Νομίζω ότι το post του papako κάθε άλλο παρά ειρωνικό είναι, τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω ως αναγνώστης.
> 
> Εμένα πάντως μου άρεσαν αρκετά οι πληροφορίες, άσχετα αν δεν είναι να κάνω κάποια αγορά άμεσα


thanx!!!

----------


## sphinxgr

Μετά απο αρκετό καιρό βέβαια ξανά σε αυτό το θέμα!

Κάθε σπίτι δέχεται ηλεκτροκόλληση απο θέμα φορτίου στα καλώδια ή πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή? Σε ένα σπίτι που είχαμε κάνει κάποιες συγκολίσεις είχαν λιώσει τα καλώδια

----------


## JB172

Οι ηλεκτρικές γραμμές σε ένα σπίτι δεν είναι ίδιες και δεν έχουν τις ίδιες ανοχές. Αλλη γραμμή είναι για την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα, άλλη για το θερμοσίφωνα, άλλη γραμμή μπορεί να είναι για τα φώτα σε κάποια δωμάτια ή και για τις πρίζες (χωρίς να είναι και απαραίτητα ξεχωριστές) κλπ.

Για να σου λιώσουν τα καλώδια πριν πέσει η ασφάλεια, πάει να πει ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος έχει κάνει χοντρή μαλ...κία και η ασφάλεια είναι μεγαλύτερη από όσο φορτίο μπορούν να αντέξουν τα καλώδια στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.

Προσοχή !!! Υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος βραχυκυκλώματος και μπορεί να αρπάξετε και φωτιά !!!
Φωνάξτε ένα σοβαρό ηλεκτρολόγο να κάνει έλεγχο στη διατομή των καλωδίων σε κάθε γραμμή, και κατά πόσο η ασφάλεια που είναι πάνω στην κάθε γραμμή είναι η κατάλληλη.

Όπως έχει γράψει και ο φίλος Valis. *SAFETY FIRST*.

----------


## sv1her

> Μετά απο αρκετό καιρό βέβαια ξανά σε αυτό το θέμα!
> 
> Κάθε σπίτι δέχεται ηλεκτροκόλληση απο θέμα φορτίου στα καλώδια ή πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή? Σε ένα σπίτι που είχαμε κάνει κάποιες συγκολίσεις είχαν λιώσει τα καλώδια


Οι κοινές πρίζες στο κάθε σπίτι πιθανότατα δεν θα αντέξουν, είτε τα καλώδια που θα λιώσουν απο την υπερθέρμανση τους και μόνο, είτε και η ίδια η πρίζα που θα καρβουνιάσει εσωτερικά.
Αν έχεις ηλεκτρονική ηλεκτροκόληση ΝΕΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ τότε χρησιμοποίησε την σε μια πρίζα με ασφάλεια 16 αμπέρ και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. (π.χ. η πρίζα για το πλυντήριο ρούχων).
Διάβασε το εγχειρίδιο (manual) της για περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## svagos

Καλησπέρα,
ποιά η γνώμη σας για την συγκεκριμένη ηλεκτροκόλληση που έχουν τα lidl την επομενη εβδομάδα (ηλεκτροδια 1,6 - 2,5μμ 40-80A IK max 120A) http://www.lidl.gr/cps/r...r/hs.xsl/index_10745.htm. 
Είναι καταλληλη για κολήσεις στρατζαριστών μέχρι 5mm πάχους;

----------


## svagos

Συγνώμη, το σωστο λινκ ειναι αυτο http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...fferdate=10738

----------


## senius

Κατά την γνωμη μου την βλέπω φτωχή σε Α. Φοβάμαι θα γεμίσεις με ... *ψυχρές κολλήσεις* με αυτη. 
Για δες κι εδώ, αν έδινες κάτι παραπάνω σε euro, οι οποίες είναι τουμπαλιν : http://www.ergo-tel.gr/index.php?cPath=542
Επίσης μπορεί κάποτε να θέλεις να κάνεις κατασκευές που να θέλουν απαιτήσεις σε Α, και δεν θα τις έχεις. Να επιλέξεις πάνω από από 120 Α.

----------


## GJP

Kωστα το θεμα ειναι να ξερεις να κολλας διαφορετικα και η καλυτερη ηλεκτροκολληση ειναι αχρηστη

----------

